# Updates on Cayo 173



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Are you waiting on one? I'm two months into my wait. With any luck I'll take delivery sometime around the new year. I don't mind the wait, it gives me plenty of time to have all my ducks in a row.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Are you waiting on one? I'm two months into my wait. With any luck I'll take delivery sometime around the new year. I don't mind the wait, it gives me plenty of time to have all my ducks in a row.


I am considering ordering one. Spoke with JB today. Seems like a great guy with a great boat. I was hoping to see some info on how draft is affected by running the 60hps. I'd like the speed for long runs in the Louisiana marsh but don't want to give up too much float.


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

E-money said:


> I am considering ordering one. Spoke with JB today. Seems like a great guy with a great boat. I was hoping to see some info on how draft is affected by running the 60hps. I'd like the speed for long runs in the Louisiana marsh but don't want to give up too much float.



A new one just went out with a 60 Suzuki. I would like to hear how that performs.


----------



## islandguides (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd also be interested in seeing real world performance on this little skiff. Any insights on rougher water crossings?


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

By the way, my research is that the new Suzuki 60hp 4 stroke is about the same weight as a 60hp Yamaha two stroke. So much for the two stroke weight advantage.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had my Cayo almost a year now. I fished it from LA to the glades pretty hard and I am very impressed with it. Fit and finish is excellent still, especially compared with other skiffs in its price range. My skiff has a 30 2 stroke and the lightest liner Cayo I know about, so my numbers will differ from the ones I see with 4 strokes. Draft is 5.25" measured at the transom loaded with two but the bow will touch slightly before the transom so I say it's comfortably sub 6". Speed is 32mph solo, 28 loaded two anglers, 26mph 3 anglers. It takes a chop very well for its size. I've been out in real 2' chop and it handled it but I wouldn't make it a common occurrence. Very dry skiff can't really say I have ever got wet other than mist in 25mph cross wind. Also very quiet under pole, no real hull slap. Only cons I can find is the stern of the skiff gets pushed around in strong wind while poling and some bow steer under power but it might be how mine is set up.

Comparing resting draft from the pics, the Cayos with the 60 zuke draft 2-3" more than mine


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Saw today he is building a 180.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I've had my 173 since October and it's a solid little skiff. I have the 30 Suzuki and get 30 solo, 28 with wife and cooler, 25 with another guy and full load. Would like a little more speed but 30 feels quick on this little skiff. I don't get any bow steer unless I'm using too much tab. Easy to pole, keeps you dry, and easy on the wallet.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! Let's keep them coming!


----------



## TexasTails (May 20, 2016)

Anyone out there with a center or side console 173 or running a tohatsu 50? Put my deposit down on a Cayo not to long ago and I'm in line as well for one. Currently run a Morgan skimmer 18 with a tunnel and a 70 yam. Details appreciated. Thank you guys.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

When do you send in your deposit?


----------



## TexasTails (May 20, 2016)

Just a hair over a month ago. I have yet to receive any feed back though or a formal quote as promised. I did get an auto reciept reply when I made my deposit. All the feedback on Cayo I have located on the forums has been positive so that's a plus. I hope.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TexasTails said:


> Just a hair over a month ago. I have yet to receive any feed back though or a formal quote as promised. I did get an auto reciept reply when I made my deposit. All the feedback on Cayo I have located on the forums has been positive so that's a plus. I hope.


I think I'm confused.
You have to put a deposit before they tell you the total cost? Or am I misunderstanding the reply to the question from @jmrodandgun.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasTails said:


> Just a hair over a month ago. I have yet to receive any feed back though or a formal quote as promised. I did get an auto reciept reply when I made my deposit. All the feedback on Cayo I have located on the forums has been positive so that's a plus. I hope.


Paid my deposit in May, and expecting to pick it up sometime around Christmas. I was just curious to where you were at in line in case you were building something interesting.. As for the quotes, I don't know anything about that, I never even asked for one.


----------



## TexasTails (May 20, 2016)

They tell you a base price point and you put non refundable $1500 deposit down to hold a spot in line.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ahhh got it, understand now thanks. Nice looking boats


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

In October (hopefully) I will have a side console.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that thing pink or is it orange? 

Following seas are tricky, everyone has stuffed it a time or two running with the seas.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Craighead said:


> he said loaded down full fuel it will stuff the bow going with a chop. Of course it was blowing 20+ in Biscayne bay that day so it was pretty nasty out.


That's like saying "My truck drives great, but it's a little rough when driving down a staircase."


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Whats the base price on these skiffs? I tried to call but no answer.


----------



## islandguides (Feb 8, 2016)

they have pricing sheets available on their facebook page


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I love my boat, and am so extremely happy that I didn't buy a 10+ year old HB for more money as originally planned. I waited forever to find a practical boat for a practical price, and this is it.

I run 40 solo and can do 37 loaded with 2 people and 15 gallons of gas, with a 2003 50 w/ unknown hours and unknown prop. I run the boat a little different every day I take it out, but I always average about 7 mpg.

After a year of hard use, I can comfortably say that the Cayo outperforms every similar skiff in its price range. I can also say that it performs just as well, if not better, than many more expensive skiffs, especially the HPX-S, Glades Skiff, Micro and Glide.

It can handle three people, but really shines with two. Dead quiet, have never heard hull slap. Spins and poles effortlessly. I am really excited to see just exactly what the boat can do with a jackplate and a new prop, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Swe01 (Sep 11, 2016)

How everyone like the Cayo 173 ?looking to purchase skiff , tested last week and it is a really nice boat. Loved everything about it except seemed very "tippy" compared to some other skiffs in the similar size and price range.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Troutset said:


> I've had my Cayo almost a year now. I fished it from LA to the glades pretty hard and I am very impressed with it. Fit and finish is excellent still, especially compared with other skiffs in its price range. My skiff has a 30 2 stroke and the lightest liner Cayo I know about, so my numbers will differ from the ones I see with 4 strokes. Draft is 5.25" measured at the transom loaded with two but the bow will touch slightly before the transom so I say it's comfortably sub 6". Speed is 32mph solo, 28 loaded two anglers, 26mph 3 anglers. It takes a chop very well for its size. I've been out in real 2' chop and it handled it but I wouldn't make it a common occurrence. Very dry skiff can't really say I have ever got wet other than mist in 25mph cross wind. Also very quiet under pole, no real hull slap. Only cons I can find is the stern of the skiff gets pushed around in strong wind while poling and some bow steer under power but it might be how mine is set up.
> 
> Comparing resting draft from the pics, the Cayos with the 60 zuke draft 2-3" more than mine


You have the perfect motor on that boat.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Ive had my Cayo for almost year and I am really impressed to say the least. I have fished on every high end skiff out there and Im not going to sit here and say the Cayo is better but I will say it can compete. THe ride, draft, quietness, speed and comfort all make it a very good contender in the market and at literally 1/3 the price of some comparable skiffs. The two biggest things about the boat to me is the amazing build quality and the draft. When I was deciding on motor I was going back and forth between the 50 tohatsu and the 30 etec. I was mainly worried about draft. I decided to give in for speed and went with the 50. Well I can honestly tell you with a fly fishing load and two big guys it is right at that 6" mark. It seriously blows me away how light the boat is. Each time I take it out im more impressed than the last.

It is a 62" wide boat and can be a little on the tippy side but it's nothing that has bothered me or anyone who has fished with me.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

@hcft I love your skiff man. Super clean.


----------

